# Bone in pork belly



## lemans (Aug 9, 2017)

So I asked my friend in va to pick me up a pork belly.. 
she said she got me a 3.7 lb pork belly with bone in..
  What the hell am I getting? Pork belly with the ribs attached.. seems really small..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 9, 2017)

:icon_eek:


----------



## cksteele (Aug 9, 2017)

you're getting the pork belly with the spare ribs still  in it you can separate  the 2 and make bacon and spare ribs


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

cksteele said:


> you're getting the pork belly with the spare ribs still  in it you can separate  the 2 and make bacon and spare ribs


lf l am reading correctly you are supposed to be getting a Whole Belly? 3.7 pounds is the approx weight of a rack of Spare Ribs, period. If the Belly was still on AND squared to the rack size, you would have Double that weight or more. If a Whole Belly, with Ribs , 12 to 18 pounds easily, depending on hog size...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Aug 10, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This would be my guess but the weight is way off! 3.7 is the approx weight of a rack of Spare Ribs, period. If the Belly was still on AND squared to the rack size, you would have Double that weight or more. If a Whole Belly, Ribs intact, 12 to 18 pounds easily, depending on hog size...JJ


When I hunt and kill feral hogs I have tried to keep some belly.  The only belly that is really usable is about maybe 1 foot that hangs off the last of the ribs.  To get as much of that belly as possible it is easy to keep the last 1 or 2 ribs on the cut.

Now I call this "belly" but it seems more like a combination of skirt/flank/belly.  Your cut sounds very similar to what I am referring to on a wild feral hog.  I'm wondering if you got the skirt/flank/belly section I often see as the only feasible portion of a feral hog that could be used for bacon... if the hog is large enough (180-200 pound plus).

This is just a guess.  I'm sure it will eat well :)


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2017)

I rarely find Bacon without bones by me here is what I wound up with

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201572/5-belly-in-pops-brine

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2017)

tropics said:


> I rarely find Bacon without bones by me here is what I wound up with
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics
> 
> ...


That's interesting. The bones in at least a portion of a full belly are spare ribs. Commercial processors remove them because ribs are a high demand item, getting two profitable cuts from one section of piggy. Getting rib meat still attached to the belly makes for some meaty bacon, sans bones...JJ


----------



## doctorm (Aug 11, 2017)

I do not know


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2017)

Here is a pic of a whole belly I bought













100_4978.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 11, 2017






I took the rib bones off and it wound up to be to thin for bacon 

no pics of the ribs

Richie


----------



## tallbm (Aug 11, 2017)

tropics said:


> Here is a pic of a whole belly I bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking cut.  If deskinned you could cook the whole thing like ribs and have bone-in and bonless ribs :P

Too think for bacon, I guess you'll just have to cook up one of the many super delicious styles of pork belly that exist out there.  My personal favorite is marinated and chile rubbed Korean pork belly, mmmmm! :)


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2017)

TallBM said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of a whole belly I bought
> ...


T that was bought to make Bacon so I did

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265803/ground-formed-bacon

Richie


----------



## tallbm (Aug 11, 2017)

tropics said:


> T that was bought to make Bacon so I did
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265803/ground-formed-bacon
> 
> Richie


Yeah there was more than one way to skin that cat.  I remember when you originally posted it. I thought it was a cool and unique approach to making ground formed bacon.  I had never seen anyone do it that way.  I'm glad it turned out well :)


----------



## lemans (Aug 12, 2017)

IMG_3415.JPG



__ lemans
__ Aug 12, 2017


----------



## lemans (Aug 12, 2017)

IMG_3414.JPG



__ lemans
__ Aug 12, 2017





So here it is.. have no idea what I have.. but I'm goi g to cube it an make burnt ends tomarrow


----------



## lemans (Aug 12, 2017)

Any suggestions???


----------



## lemans (Aug 12, 2017)

I have it in my hand. It's like they kept the rib attached to the the belly and cut it vertically. Very strange..there are parts of the ribs in the belly


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 12, 2017)

I've never seen a pork belly, much less cooked one.  I'll be watching!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## lemans (Aug 13, 2017)

E786D01D-DFA1-46E0-A50C-BBEF4AE25CB3.jpg



__ lemans
__ Aug 13, 2017





DeBoned, Skinned, Cubed and in a bag with Jeff's Rub.. waiting for the Smoker to get up to Temp!!!


----------



## lemans (Aug 13, 2017)

854EE4F4-0FEA-4F71-BE18-0E1A917FB56A.jpg



__ lemans
__ Aug 13, 2017





So two hours of cherry smoke and three hours of braising  in sauce. Little nuggets and f delishous


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 13, 2017)

Those look great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## johnnyblaze (Jan 26, 2019)

I just came back from my local butcher at the Russian market here in Brooklyn. On display they had 'pork belly ribs', they look really good, so my plan was to brine and smoke them like bacon.


----------

